# I need help please



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay thumper had 7 babys and bugs had 3 so i split them up now the ones that our left in thumpers cage she is not feeding them they our very skinny WHAT SHOULD I DO ?????????? I dont wont eny to die Helpppp please


----------



## polly (Mar 25, 2008)

it can take up to 24 hours for the milk to come through. If they are the babies in the pictures on your other post then they all look pretty healthy. They look fatter after a feed.

Now the mama buns have had their babies you can give them more pellets while they are feeding the babies. If you are concerned then you could give thumper a nice piece of veg and see if you can get the babies under her to feed. 

could be she doesn't like the interuption of you going in and out to much as well so I would try the feed and then give her some space for a while.

Also remember that the babies will only feed once or twice a day and they are turbo suckers so they don't take long to get their meal!! as long as the tummy's look round like the picture you posted in the other thread.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you i will try that a couple of the babys thow are very very skinny im not sure if you can see in those pics but i can post one and show you,then it would help me if you can tell me if its okay...


----------



## polly (Mar 25, 2008)

No problem Melodie put teh pics up and we will have a look.

Mayeb try to keep 1 thread going though as it will get confusing if we are looking at lots of different ones


----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2008)

Iam very sorry im try to figure it all out thank you also here is the best i can do they wont stay still lol


----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry is there a wayi can move them all to one page or is it to late im not very good with cumputers i just got this thang..


----------



## polly (Mar 25, 2008)

They look Ok Melodie If you are worried about them try and get the mum to give them an extra feed. But they don't look to skinny to me. 

Also I kno wit is hard but sometimes they just don't have the ability to suckle or have problems we don't kow of.

As i said when I have to do it I usually give a piece of their favourite veg and then pop the babies underneath. if that doesn't work you xcan do what I think Cathy told you and try putting the mum on her back and popping teh babies on her nipples but watch out for her not liking what is happening and kicking out. Or if you prefer the othe rway and the mum is resisting you can gently hold her head for the babies to get a feed.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2008)

okay i will try feeding them that way thank you


----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2008)

okay i gave her a bunch of lettuce and carrots and i think she is doing much better i went out there about 45 min ago and she was feeding them soi thinkthats what she needed so Thank you everyone for your help, I will check on them tomarrow morning to see how they are doing...


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Melodie, how is everyone looking this morning? momma looking ok and eating? Do the babies look good?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 26, 2008)

Thay all have fat round tummys so she must have been feeding last night they look really good Thank you for your help..


----------



## Melodie (Mar 26, 2008)

okay so i noticed that more i feed the does the veggies the more they want to feed i gave them lettuce about2 hour ago i just went out there and one of the does is feeding,should they feed more then twice a day ? is it okay ? When do they start getting hair?Also when do there eyes open ?Okay i know i am proble asking really dum questions but i never had bunny babies ..all mybunnies where already grown sorry about it..


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 26, 2008)

No dumb questions! We don't mind helping!

The first few days, the momma may feed them more often than just twice a day. Her milk is just coming in and her body hasn't adjusted to a schedule... she will jump in to the nest box torelieve pressure in her mammary glands. Yes it's OK.

They baby's will start to look like they have hair by day 3 or 4. They do have hair now, it's just so fine, you can't see it too well.

Their eyes will open between day 10 and day 12. Any baby whose eyes are not open by then may need help.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 26, 2008)

It's perfectly okay for a bunny to feed her babies more than twice a day. I've had some mom's who I had to help feed by putting them on the nest and others who would feed their babies every couple of hours. All the babies grew up nice and healthy. The ones that where fed more frequently where a lot rounder but they all matured at about the same rate once they started weaning.

The babies will start to get fur at a couple days old and it will continue to grow. You might be able to see the startings of the fur if you take a look at the babies now. 

Their eyes will open at about 10-14 days. You want to make sure that all their eyes are open by 14 days and if they are not they can get infected. If that happens, let us know and we'll help you.

When I have babies, I always start handling them very young. I take the babies out and snuggle with them on the couch in a fleece blanket from a few days old. I find the human contact helps them to be friendlier when they mature. You should at least check over each baby every day to make sure they are all doing well.

After their eyes open, they should start moving around more. Make sure the enclosures they are in don't have any places for a baby bunny to get their head stuck.

Good luck, and please keep asking questions! We are all here to help you.

--Dawn


----------



## Melodie (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you ya i have been holding them at least once a day plus i take new pics ever day so when i do give them to good homes they will have photos from birth i wish i would of had that with all mine but they where all given to me and a couple where found but hay thanx again..I have some more pics i will post the top wons love to cuddle these are the only ones i can hold in my hand and they just go to sleep the others just want to jump lol..


----------



## Melodie (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Melodie (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Melodie (Mar 26, 2008)

THe picks are farther down sorry


----------



## Haley (Mar 26, 2008)

The one in the middle is definitely a dutch. The other two look to be minirexes from the pictures.

I also wanted to add- if youre not experienced with breeding you might not know this but you have to keep females and males separate at all times. Even though momma has just given birth shes fertile and can/will mate again if given the chance. Just wanted to be sure you knew this so you dont have more babies in 30 days 

Also, are you getting into breeding? If not, to avoid more pregnancies you should definitely consider having your male neutered ASAP!


----------



## Melodie (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanx ya i dont have the male around them ..They all have different cages ...Thanx i dont want more babys i have to get these ones really good homes i already have 5 homes already and proble will keep 1 or 2 so that leaves 2 left but they will go i am giving them to people i know so if they dont want them i can get them back ....


----------



## Melodie (Mar 27, 2008)

Tha bunnys are doing very good they all are getting so fatThanks again everyone


----------



## Melodie (Mar 27, 2008)

okay its day 4 the mommys are feeding but a couple babys are way small and i can see there ribs what should i do can i hand feed the really small ones what could i use ???


----------



## Melodie (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## polly (Mar 27, 2008)

you can hand rear but it can be really hard to do I would say after seeing them to leave them with mama. They seemed to be doign really well remember some can be smaller


----------



## Melodie (Mar 28, 2008)

OH ok i will try holding the mother and feeding that way and see how that goes for a couple days so they can some extra feedings in...


----------



## Lias_ark (Mar 28, 2008)

from what I can tell the kits look fine. Let mom do her thing. Humans cause more problems then they solve. Are the parents Mini REX? If they carry the Dwarf gene they can have peanuts.Peanuts will not survie no matter what.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 28, 2008)

i am not sure what kind of bunnys i have but i hope that they will get bigger ...


----------



## Melodie (Apr 1, 2008)

well its been 9 days and wow they are getting so big a couple of them are finally using there back legs to hop around its so cute all of them finally got some meat on them i cant wait to see them open there eyes oh ya ??? when can they here you ??also when do ther eyes finally open???


----------



## polly (Apr 1, 2008)

usually 10-12 days for their eyes to open fully. Glad they are all doing well


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 1, 2008)

Their eyes should be opening any day now. You want to see all of their eyes open by day 14 or they could develop eye infections. 

You should notice that if you make interesting noises around them now, their ears will perk up. Once they start moving their ears, you know they can hear you.

Can I please have some more pictures? I want to see how cute and pudgy they are!

--Dawn


----------



## Melodie (Apr 3, 2008)

oh thanx ya today 4 of them had there eyes open they are so cute ....


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 3, 2008)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!!!


----------



## Melodie (Apr 3, 2008)

okay here are some from tuesday ...


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 4, 2008)

Aww, so cute! I edited your lay out a bit so it goes up and down now instead of side to side.

--Dawn


----------



## Melodie (Apr 4, 2008)

wow thank you i couldnt figure that out thanx ya there getting pretty big they know my voice and it is so cute how they respond to me with there little ears ...


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 4, 2008)

That has got to be my favourite thing about little baby bunnies, the ears. You just die of cuteness overload when they perk up those little ears for you.

To fix the pictures, I just put a line break between the pictures. I put the cursor just next to them on the right and pushed the "enter" key. 

--Dawn


----------



## Melodie (Apr 4, 2008)

oh okay cool i know i hate when they go every where i will try to get more picks on monday to see the difference in them they look so different every single day its so cool to watch i dont think i want to give them away i might just keep them..lol


----------



## Melodie (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Flashy (Apr 7, 2008)

They are Super Dooper cuties. I'm hoping the broken black (the white with black spots), might accidently wander over to the UK and into my front garden. 

The pics have distorted the page, so if you could edit them a bit that would be great. After every picture if you could press enter or space bar that would do it.

Thanks  And thanks for sharing the pictures of your adorables.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

I edited the pictures so that they would line up better - I hope you don't mind.

CUTE babies....


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have NEVER seen a herd of baby bunnies?! They are so frickin adorable! I would just lay on the floor and let them climb all over me.. But seriously, how hard is it to round up baby bunnies? LOL


----------



## Melodie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ya i have three black and white bunnys there very cute also yes i let them run around the house and i always lay on the floor and they try eating my close all the time but i love it when they get all close to me and go to sleep .also i will try fixing them when i ad more but thanx for doing that ...


----------



## Melodie (Apr 7, 2008)

oh ya its crazy when its time for them to go in the cage they try running under the coach hiding under every thang they can but only 3 of them are crazy the others know my voice i make a really small noise and they come running thats how i raised my big bunnys its good because they only come to me my husband hates it lol i think its so dang cute ..Ya so many people want them but i dont know if i could ever get rid of them i swear it would be way to hard for me to do i proble would cry.I notice they try eating solid food and drinking alreadyand there only 2weeks old today ...


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww, they are all so adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Melodie (Apr 8, 2008)

ya im so happy they finaly are starting to look like bunnys


----------

